# The loose nut



## benchallam (Jun 3, 2013)

my first ship [ s.s. ben vannoch ] december 1960.from london to grangemouth.the ben vannoch had 2 off 5 cylinder doxford engines,a beautiful site to watch from the engine roo(EEK)m entrance,to see large cylenders fly up and down especially as a newbe.we were watching tv off middlesburgh when suddenly the ship gave a shudder and i herd the engines shutting down,all the engineers dashed from the smoke room,i was left sitting as the loan leckey.clangs,bangs,and a long long while later,the engines started up,and the engineers appeared,the newbe [ me ]asked what had happened?there in his hand the second showed me a large,the size of a cricket ball,chunk of rounded metal,this had been flying around in the cylender,it was a bolt off something,but not recogniseable as a bolt.she was my only motor ship,but i loved to watch those cylinders fly up and down.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

My money would be on the lifting eye being left in the lower piston - retapping the hole it came out of would not be an easy job!!


----------

